# Persistent Damp



## cocobear74 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi All,

We moved into our house May 2011 and when we first came here the house had the old council windows and the front room carpet was soggy.

Since then we have laminated the front room and had new windows and the central heating upgraded.

Now 18 months later and there is about 4 inches of water under the front room floor that is about 3 foot deep and everything gets mouldy and damp that is left in the front room, there is rising damp on an internal wall also.

A surveyor came round and said the Laminate is keeping the moisture below the floor and he could fit a DPC and quoted me for the work.

I understand it is his Business to get business but if I have 4 inches of water under my front room floor is there any other way I can solve the dampness problem.

BTW I am fully experienced in all aspects of the building trade so no job may be to big.
:ermm:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF:

What is a DPC ?

Need to figure out where the water is coming from first, ground run off or coming up from the bottom?

Either way I would say, sump pump and pit. French drain into it.

BG

BG


----------



## cocobear74 (Jan 10, 2013)

Damp Proof Course, That could be the problem as i live in an ex council property that is on a hill so the slant could contribute


----------



## cocobear74 (Jan 10, 2013)

And I would say its a run off, a surveyor come to look today and he said something like it could be a run off as we live on a hill.

I am looking at filling in most of the base with stone then compacting it and concreting on top.

:banghead:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You got to get the water away from the house. Water will go through most concrete in time.

I would find a good contractor that specializes in this. It takes a lot to keep water away, that is why so many people/areas don't have basements.

BG


----------



## cocobear74 (Jan 10, 2013)

The water is below where the DPC should be so even if the Damp Proof Course was there the water would run under this.

I am leaning towards the french drain, I have a 30ft front garden that I can run the drain into from the front of the house.

I can get access under the floor after I take my laminate up and remove a good section of floor boards then work in the corner.

1. Dig out a good section of earth 
2. Core drill to the outside
3. Put pea gravel in the hole 
4. Lay the pipe in the channel
5. Cover with more pea gravel
6. Fill in the earth
7. Re-lay the turf

That should carry most of the water away and get rid of most of the damp.

I cannot see this being a totally dry system but as long as it carries a good section of water away I am happy.


----------

